
Startups in 12 months (multiple people) - nudpiedo
https://github.com/gamwe6/12-startups-in-12-months
======
nudpiedo
I found this link and posted it today and I was wondering if there is more
people well known for following a 12s12m strategy in a similar fashion as
Peter Levels did. I think it was a great inspiration for many of us.

